# PE Control Systems: Sample Questions & Solutions



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2012)

I am taking the controls PE exam this October. Has anyone tried the following book? Would you recommend it? I already have the ISA study guide, but look for more sample problems.



*"PE Control Systems: Sample Questions &amp; Solutions"*

By:Jagadeesh Pandiyan


----------



## landolakes (Dec 23, 2015)

I studied this book along with the ISA study guide... I even made my own index to reference similar exam day questions. Unfortunately I did not find the book very helpful for the Oct 2015 exam (failed)...The material covered in my CSE PE Class by ISA, the ISA Study Guide/Sample Exam, and the book above did not fully cover what was on the exam. If most of the questions were problem based, sure...the exam was a lot of references and theory. 3 or 4 exam problems came directly out of the ISA Sample Exam. 

It is a good book for practice, but it is not a good overall for what to expect on the exam.


----------



## ptatohed (Feb 19, 2016)

And you thought this topic belonged in the 'Links and Saved Threads' forum because......?

Moved.


----------

